# think city eltek charger issue



## crowntodd (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, I just joined this forum , way cool no idea existed, my search for shangrila while driving a a 2011 think city stopped here for water and current. the two internal pcu fuses blew as well as the internal a/c to d/c charger melted a bit. I have replaced the two common blown fuses on the internal board and replaced the charger, a also i believe common problem. suspect to heat . my problem is does a factory eltek replacement charger have to same default can protocols as the burned out one and if not how does one update to communicate. about a year ago i have repaired this vehicle with a more robust igbt controller made by semikron, a great company by the way. just no cooling hence burned mosfet

any help insight would complete my drive and will be back all the time , i like this neck of the woods


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome here. You might also check out Think_ev yahoo group. 

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNFP5FR9N7TeRWWUQ4ajUvIlTLDKiQ

I recall a discussion over there about the two fuses.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

The eltek charger you have replaced has a different CAN protocol, one is big endian and the other is little, and one requires a unique serial number identifier login.

your options are to open the working eltek charger and remove the board that connects to the CAN interface from the power electronics board and replace it with the one from your broken think city eltek charger, it will be quite difficult so give it to a professional.

The other option is just to repair the original charger if its the power stage that has gone they are not particularly complicated. There is a schematic from an eltek flatpack, on my eltek thread it might be similar to your think city charger enough that you can work out whats going on.


----------



## crowntodd (Sep 28, 2016)

this shout is the the bigmotherwhale, i knew you would save the day, you are a genius..I will be transfering over the board to the new charger. I had a gut that you knew what i needed to do, well to take a name as the whale, you clearly can dance on the floor at will. my story on the first fix for this car actually involves the ex ceo and the company think it self or the holding company . they called me and asked if i could fix the car , because they could not, hell yes i took it on and nailed it. not as smooth as the mother but i did get to dance 

thanks for your brain

Todd


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Dont throw the original Think charger away !!

I'm too working on the Think models albeit the older A266/Ford model.
Unfortunally they thought they could improve the world (and probably they did) but changed too much on standard equipment with their own protocols and stuff.

Better repair the original parts then to replace them !
Just dont throw it away, better sent it to me


----------



## porwuton (Dec 26, 2021)

how does a professional replace the power electronics board? Is there some kind of hot plate to lay the main board on to melt the solder in all the connections to the CAN board? (i was hoping they were all just pushed in)


----------

